# Setting temperature to multiple pictures? LR3



## PhilGF (Oct 20, 2010)

In the develop window I select the image containing the color checker to determine my color temp, I then click on copy in the lower left. Then I select all images on the bottom and then click on paste. However there is no change to all of the files?

Phil


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not sure this is the problem in your case, but the usual cause for this is that your source image is "As Shot". So what happens is that all the others also become "As Shot". LR is copying/pasting the WB preset (As Shot), rather than the actual temp/tint values.

If you want to copy/paste the actual temp/tint values, set the WB preset to Custom.

If that's not it in this case, let us know and we'll bark up another tree.


----------



## PhilGF (Oct 20, 2010)

The images aren't set "as shot" . The work around that I've found so far is to create a preset, this seems to be an extra wasted step if you are editing 4'' - 5'' images with different lighting!

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anything different happen if you select them all (with the source image as the current/"most selected") and use Sync, instead of Copy/Paste?


----------



## PhilGF (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay, that worked, thanks!


----------



## ukbrown (Oct 20, 2010)

@phigf, set the colour temp on your source photo to be custom before you do any copying. This should mean you will not need to do a preset as custom will overwrite the current settings.

As regards to "5'' photos", some one else on this forum mentioned autosync in develop module, which I had always avoided, almost plague like, as I did not understand how to use it. Probably still don't fully.

So you have ten photos taken at the same time, select them and apply the same adjustments to them. Autosync propagates all the changes for you. At this level autosync works great for me.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks like this is a bug in 3.2. It has been reported and I suspect it will be fixed in a future version.

The Sync workaround (rather than copy/paste) should suffice as a workaround for now. I suspect that doing the copy/paste in Library rather than Develop would work as well.


----------

